# sig sauer P226R DAK or Kahr CW40



## foto202 (Feb 7, 2010)

I know they are 2 totally different guns..however I have a friend who is selling the Kahr CW40 brand new never shot..its a few months old for $325
and another friend sell the Sig P226R DAK 9mm...he says $500 but his wife said he would do cheaper...maybe 450. He has shot around 1200 rounds thru it.and its a fw years older.
I like the size of the Kahr especially for CCW but you can't really go wrong with the SIG

Just wanted some feedback to see what you would do.
Thanks in advance


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Being a Sig fan I vote for the P226.

I have a P229 that had a DAK trigger and converted it to DA/SA and also a P239 SAS Gen II that I use quite frequently as my carry gun. Both are sweet shooters with no problem. I prefer the 40S&W but the 9mm is a good gun and if you get him below $500 that's a good price.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Sigs are the bee's knees... but make sure you're okay with it being a DAK model... Don't know why anyone would get a DAO model, you're stripping the Sig of the best feature it had going for it!


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I really like the Sig... so I would go with that... But it's up to which one you can shoot the best and which you are more comfortable with....


----------

